# Hamm show review 2009 :) all good :)



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi All,

Trip to Hamm went really well and a massive well done to Tony and Steve and Co who all did a fab job as arranging the Mini buses for us and doing all the driving  get us and all the animals back in one piece safely 

Not been on a mini bus to Hamm before cars coaches planes etc but never a mini bus LOL and it was great the Bus we was on was fab lovley people and made it a real laugh  my face was hurting by the time we got back from all the laughing I did LOL

We got to the show early about 6.30 and had a little but of time to wake up before heading to the Cafe for a cuppa or something stronger if you could handle it at that time LOL after this we all headed for the new Resturant think it was called cafe del sol or something? but it was such a great idea we had an all you can eat breakfest buffet and was real welcome to set you up for the day I had a good bite to eat before heading over to Hamm.

The show was busy as usual seemed more people to me this time round and considering its march there was a very good selection and bargins to be had if you haggled and were after something usual 

i managed to get an 07 female snow bull for 60 euros and a pair of florida pines for 140 as well as a nice unusual little circle back sinaloan for 30 as well as a little white sided black rat haggled down to 30 euros finished off by a little hondie for my newphew from penfold) thanks terry  bit mad going to hamm to buy from a UK breeder but its good to support and theres a fair few UK breeders I know go had a lovley chat with Geoff clarke not spoken to him for over 20 years keep missig him at the Show

After a sit down I headed back to the coach where all the reps were checked and packed into poly boxes before being popped on the back seat and i can say animal care was at the top of our list Tony and Steve had customs forms with shown wellfare checks which we marked off and stops to check all the reps with any needing more heat travelling on the front seats a heat cable could also be provided if needed 

LOl Alion even took her temp gun and cheked all the temps on route and when her tiny fragile chams got a little cool she opted to heat them up coming back with a warm sausage roll to put in the poly box and it worked a treat made my day had me in stiches now thats dedication for you LOL

All of us got back to calais in good sprits with healthy happy checked animals then Customs decided to do a check on us all both us and bus as we all had the correct paperwork and travel conditions they were happy so went went on our way but thanks to customs missed our train but we were on the delayed coach last time so I think i expected something to delay us a bit after all its customs it happens and I think we did us all proud  Tony remaiing in good sprits dispite being the only bus to be checked and a lot of driving and us lot looking confused and a bit worried a the mention of strip serching LOL but we only got delayed an hour and that's nothing really 

Customs were faily quick for them and said they were impressed with everything and I was told they commented on how lovley some of the rep colours were hope my Bull snake behaved LOL

All in all I had a great Time so well done and thankyou  Tony. Steve ,James and co for getting us there and back safely and making it a fun and enjoyable coach to the show trip  i'll for one be booking for next time 

Paula xx


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi paula glad u had a good time.. so the animals werent put in the hold this time???
were any animals put in the hold of the bus...??

if not thats a GREAT result and exactly what myself and Mo and some others were aiming for and highlighting last year after the sad deaths,.
if this is the case im so pleased the issues raised were listened to and taken notice of and procedures changed...


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

sparkle said:


> Hi paula glad u had a good time.. so the animals werent put in the hold this time???
> were any animals put in the hold of the bus...??
> 
> if not thats a GREAT result and exactly what myself and Mo and some others were aiming for and highlighting last year after the sad deaths,.
> if this is the case im so pleased the issues raised were listened to and taken notice of and procedures changed...


*Nothing* went in a hold at all


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

there wasnt a hold as they were mini buses.

Great show! im tierd.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Sparkle 


More down to the people to support the animals they bring back to i'm an ex rep nurse as many know so would be there to help anything in trouble and reps were checked all the time not something out of the norm for 90% of fellow passengers 

as I'm picking up reps they are my responsibilty mine came back on my lap you could have them on your lap in the front if they needed to be extra warm or on the back seat and monitored I don't sleep and was one seat in front of the boxes and could see if any boxes need adjusting etc 

You could bring one ploy box back on your lap even if its the coach as i'm a worry guts and want mine in view the whole time 

The trip was great the walfare was spot on and everyone held up very well considering customs checks etc 

To be honest I don't sell my own reps from shows people have to come and view first my reps are my main concern and I would never go on a trip if I thought I was putting any of my reps iverts etc in dangers 

Pula x





sparkle said:


> Hi paula glad u had a good time.. so the animals werent put in the hold this time???
> were any animals put in the hold of the bus...??
> 
> if not thats a GREAT result and exactly what myself and Mo and some others were aiming for and highlighting last year after the sad deaths,.
> if this is the case im so pleased the issues raised were listened to and taken notice of and procedures changed...


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Sounds like a great day with some good prices still considering the pound is rubbish. I will hopefully be on the next one


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Molly75 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Trip to Hamm went really well and a massive well done to Tony and Steve and Co who all did a fab job as arranging the Mini buses for us and doing all the driving  get us and all the animals back in one piece safely
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it Paula, i think it went well for all that went


----------



## treeboa34 (Sep 20, 2007)

It was a great trip thanks Guys!! Got a reverse trio of breeding Haitian boas that are breeding right this second the female has paradox and slight calico marking i got the trio for 200 eros which i though was a bargain! And i got a zig zag corn adult female for my other half which was from Gerry Cole! ant wait for September and Houten in October!!


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

treeboa34 said:


> It was a great trip thanks Guys!! Got a reverse trio of breeding Haitian boas that are breeding right this second the female has paradox and slight calico marking i got the trio for 200 eros which i though was a bargain! And i got a zig zag corn adult female for my other half which was from Gerry Cole! ant wait for September and Houten in October!!


 Wow they dont mess around then.
Was nice meeting you.
My darts are all settled in nicely and climbing all over the place.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Just seen a sly phone call was what held up our mini bus such a shame as Customs were very inpressed welfare checks were done on a reg basis and documented temp guns heat cables and many passengers giving up there front seats so the reps could have a bit more heat 

customs commented on how nice and healthy the reps looked  we were checked and through in an hour which is very fast they were more concerned we never had loads of duty free on board :blush:

Just sad as anyone who knows me knows i would never put my reps in danger and the same for all the other passengers I take water extra boxes to re-box in case i buy a bigger rep and have them on my lap the whole trip home and check every hour or so 

Shame all the call did was delay the reptiles from there new homes even longer 

Paula x


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

so who arranges it all like the travel ?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Molly75 said:


> Just seen a sly phone call was what held up our mini bus such a shame as Customs were very inpressed welfare checks were done on a reg basis and documented temp guns heat cables and many passengers giving up there front seats so the reps could have a bit more heat
> 
> customs commented on how nice and healthy the reps looked  we were checked and through in an hour which is very fast they were more concerned we never had loads of duty free on board :blush:
> 
> ...


Had good reports from HMC as well so all is good, they also provide the number of the phone that made the call, they cannot give a name but other details they can so all will be sorted at some point

Glad you all wernt held up much and got home ok


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah I have to say

The show was ace.....i was on the bus with Hamish and Steve and the Edinburgh, Manchester and for a little while the Brummie gang... i though it wasabsolutely ace. 

Highlight for me was Hamish falling off his seat when asleep.

All animals were on the coach with us and were all good as far as i know...

Oh and for the record............THE BREAKFAST.........Oh the bloody breakfast,

What a breakfast.:flrt::flrt::flrt:

Cheers Guys

P.S Cant believe there was a call.... how frickin ridiculous.... some folk have no life.


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

the show was good - a bit busy for me but it was great.
the trip was fun..........up until the lovely experience with customs!!
as it turns out there was a call made to them about us......which was really selfish of the caller to be honest. a)the animals were held up b)we had an 11 year child on our bus. whoever made the call though wasted their time as customs were really impressed with the welfare of the animals etc. a personnel vendetta was the cause of the call possibly????

all the animals were on the seats - i shared the front of the bus with some baby beardies so they were warm enough.

Tony and ste did a great job yet again.........eventhough i was one of their helpers.......which made a huge impact. lol :whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

vikki3683 said:


> the show was good - a bit busy for me but it was great.
> the trip was fun..........up until the lovely experience with customs!!
> as it turns out there was a call made to them about us......which was really selfish of the caller to be honest. a)the animals were held up b)we had an 11 year child on our bus. whoever made the call though wasted their time as customs were really impressed with the welfare of the animals etc. a personnel vendetta was the cause of the call possibly????
> 
> ...


unfortunately, due to the experiences with the previous years coaches, there will always be people sceptical, and they will NEVER let it go.. i know it was a very sad set of circumstances, but some people dont forget or forgive.
glad you had a good day.


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

What a disgrace that somebody rang customs, they must of known your vehicle. Some people just can't let things go. You should post the number but under legal reason I know you can't !


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Reps were fine but my otherhalf was picking me up and not impressed having to wait an extra hour as my phone went faulty and i could not tell him how long the delay would be  opps LOL 
paula x


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

has anyone got any pictures of the show its self


----------



## vikki3683 (May 16, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> has anyone got any pictures of the show its self


 
i took some. i will upload them asap

because of the call.......i got 'interrogated' becuase i look different to my passport photo......i couldnt believe it....the questions they asked etc. i was sh****ng myself. lol


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

vikki3683 said:


> i took some. i will upload them asap
> 
> because of the call.......i got 'interrogated' becuase i look different to my passport photo......i couldnt believe it....the questions they asked etc. i was sh****ng myself. lol


lol unlucky and thanks am thinking of going some time but its alot of money and just wanted to know if its worth it or not


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

clive1973 said:


> What a disgrace that somebody rang customs, they must of known your vehicle. Some people just can't let things go. You should post the number but under legal reason I know you can't !


Not realy worth the arguing, it is being dealt with


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

vikki3683 said:


> i took some. i will upload them asap
> 
> because of the call.......i got 'interrogated' becuase i look different to my passport photo......i couldnt believe it....the questions they asked etc. i was sh****ng myself. lol


 i have pictures of previous years stashed on photobucket somewhere


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Did any of you reptile folk notice what mammals were about at Hamm? 
Thanks so much :2thumb:
Glad you had a brilliant time, sounds like the animals had top notch treatment.:no1:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

All I can remember was mice and rats and a few multi's they are in the tent area and it was very hot and they were all getting really smelly so i did'nt stay long LOL 
p x


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah I heard there wasn't much in the way of mammals - don't feel so bad about missing it now... well, not soooooooo bad!


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

in all honesty i would be happier if no mammals were sold at a reptile show, just doesnt seem right with the smell wafting round with snakes, especially when exo rodent is probally the best one to sell them at


----------

